

The Go Language YouTube Channel - sambeau
http://www.youtube.com/gocoding
With a nifty demo of making and installing packages including pushing to and from github.
======
hartror
Been wanting to play with Go but have yet to find a reason to code with it
(being the type of coder who prefers to learn as he works). I guess I could
write a library . . or go completely nuts and write a python implementation!

~~~
pgbovine
_or go completely nuts and write a python implementation!_

you mean write a Go compiler in Python? i hope you don't mean to write a Go
interpreter in Python, since that will totally nullify all of its supposed
performance advantages

~~~
hartror
No no the other way round, write a python interpreter in Go. Everyone seems to
love writing python implementations, why not me? ;)

------
Detrus
This guy is typing and talking a bit too fast for a tutorial

~~~
enneff
Really? (I'm the guy who made it.)

My rationale was that you can always pause a screen cast, and go back to parts
you may have missed. Some bits might be obvious, depending on your level of
knowledge, and I didn't want it to be boring for some.

